# Precipitate Rhodium?



## Edward979 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hey everyone. Maybe someone can help me out I have a couple oz. of Rhodium III Nitrate solution Rh(NO3)3 and I am trying to figure out what I could use to precipitate the Rhodium from it and maintain purity, any ideas?


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Feb 13, 2022)

Precipitate rhodium metal with formic acid, or sodium borohydride.

If you have the means, dry it and reduce it in hydrogen atmosphere.


----------



## Edward979 (Feb 13, 2022)

@goldandsilver123 Pretty new to this. I don’t have the means to dry it in a hydrogen atmosphere is that necessary?


----------



## orvi (Feb 13, 2022)

Formic acid, borohydride, also zinc could do the thing (but will be left as residual impurity)... 
Zinc powder is I think easiest method, borohydride is similar difficulty, formic acid often need some pH adjustment.


----------



## zachy (Feb 15, 2022)

goldandsilver123 said:


> Precipitar rodio metálico con ácido fórmico o borohidruro de sodio.
> 
> Si tiene los medios, séquelo y redúzcalo en una atmósfera de hidrógeno.


How is reduction done in hydrogen atmosphere? is it some special oven? or is it with a hydrogen torch, does anyone have the schematic or a photo of the equipment?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 15, 2022)

You heat it in a quartz tube oven or similar under a constant stream of hydrogen.
I think Lou has posted images and better explanations.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 15, 2022)

Magnesium is recommended for rhodium precipitation but in this case the nitrate may need dilution


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 16, 2022)

Lino1406 said:


> Magnesium is recommended for rhodium precipitation


Good to know, is that because Mg is easier to clean up?


----------

